# Thoughts?



## Method (May 6, 2006)

When I originally started out on my CCW mission, my original choice was to be the Bersa Thunder .380. I had the great opportunity to hold my current USPC and from there it was all over. I don't regret my decision at all. :-D 

I am now looking back at the Bersa or a gun similar to it for my girlfriend and/or myself. I basically wanted to know if any of you have or currently own these pistols I've "polled" and what your feelings are about them.

Also, we looked at revolvers for her as well such as the S&W 340PD based on the simplicity and reliability as her first gun. Light little thing and seems and felt very good in both hers and my hand. She's not into this "new" thing as I call it as much as I am. I do however want her to be protected and to me it's just another good excuse to expand my collection. :wink:

I appreciate any feedback and/or advice.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I forgot to mention that $$$ is fortunately not an issue right now. So I don't know if that would affect your input at all but I wanted to mention that anyways.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I don't get your poll??


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

HK P2000sk
Sig P239
S&W 642,442
HK USPc.......

Just my choices


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I don't get your poll??


*I am now looking back at the Bersa or a gun similar to it for my girlfriend and/or myself. I basically wanted to know if any of you have or currently own these pistols I've "polled" and what your feelings are about them. *

Maybe I should've asked "Out of these, which do you prefer?"

I don't know.... :?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

P99c
SW99c
USPc
P2000

4 best, IMHO

I had a Glock 26 for 8 years and was never a huge fan. The Walther is much better


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have both Glock 26 and a Kel-Tec P3AT. I am very satisfied with both, but they really perform two different missions.

The Glock 26 is extremely versatile. With a Pearce finger rest, it makes a fine belt/IWB gun. Replace the mag with a standard (flat floorplate) one and it works as a pocket (in cargo shorts/pants) or ankle gun. Replace the mag with a full-cap from a Glock 17 and it becomes a good home defense gun.

The little P3AT is strictly a pocket or exercise gun. When I am dressed in a suit or other constricting clothing, I wear it in a front pocket holster. I can also clip it to the elastic waistband of my running shorts when I exercise (and it's light enough that they don't fall down!).

If I could have only one defense pistol, it would be the Glock 26, no question about it. It can do almost anything I need it to do, while the Kel-Tec is more of a specialized "niche" carry gun.

I used to have a J-frame S&W revolver that served as a pocket gun for over a decade. I ditched it because I shoot the 11-round Glock way better than the J-frame, and the Kel-Tec is smaller and lighter, functioning better as a "deep concealment" piece. The J-frames don't particularly lend themselves to really fast and accurate shooting at speed, at least in my hands.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

my choice was the Bersa simply because I own one.
It's affordable.
Accurate.
Reliable.
Will eat anything, at least so far.
I have heard warranty work is great, I've never needed it.

It's maybe the best gun bargin out there.

AFS


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'd go with the revolver, probably a steel J-Framed Smith&Wesson.

I believe that for the average lady that the revolver is the most intuitive in use. Certainly its reliability and dependability is weel proven.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> The Glock 26 is extremely versatile. With a Pearce finger rest, it makes a fine belt/IWB gun. Replace the mag with a standard (flat floorplate) one and it works as a pocket (in cargo shorts/pants) or ankle gun. Replace the mag with a full-cap from a Glock 17 and it becomes a good home defense gun.


Yes, when I had my G26, I did use a hi cap in it sometimes. I just never mastered the trigger. Never shot it as well as others could. That's why I like the P99 better now. I can use a hi cap in it as well, if I choose. And they make curved and flush mag plates as well.

Of course, it is much easier to find a G26 than it is to find a P99c w/ the A/S trigger.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, when I had my G26, I did use a hi cap in it sometimes. I just never mastered the trigger. Never shot it as well as others could. That's why I like the P99 better now. I can use a hi cap in it as well, if I choose. And they make curved and flush mag plates as well.


The Glock trigger is funny. I found it quite easy to master, as did my wife (who has basically stolen my 17!). Most new shooters find it very easy to shoot acceptably well, but then again most new shooters don't really know what truly good shooting looks like.

But lots of fairly experienced people don't like it. I often find that this is because they have not mastered the reset concept, or "riding the link" as John Farnam likes to say. Once the correct reset technique is mastered, the "low left Glock syndrome" tends to go away for most people, and speed of accurate shooting is increased to near-1911 levels.

No doubt many subcompact pistols have the same versatility as the Glock 26. The Walther, the HK P2000SK, 3" XD, etc., can probably all fill the same role. The Glock works for me, and is faster and easier to shoot well than the others in my hands. The Glock is less expensive than most of the others (except the XD), is totally reliable and proven, and has a raft of holsters and other accessories readily available for it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I have both Glock 26 and a Kel-Tec P3AT. I am very satisfied with both, but they really perform two different missions.
> 
> The Glock 26 is extremely versatile. With a Pearce finger rest, it makes a fine belt/IWB gun. Replace the mag with a standard (flat floorplate) one and it works as a pocket (in cargo shorts/pants) or ankle gun. Replace the mag with a full-cap from a Glock 17 and it becomes a good home defense gun.
> 
> ...


*Thank you very much Mike!*


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Mike Barham at Galco said:
> 
> 
> > The Glock 26 is extremely versatile. With a Pearce finger rest, it makes a fine belt/IWB gun. Replace the mag with a standard (flat floorplate) one and it works as a pocket (in cargo shorts/pants) or ankle gun. Replace the mag with a full-cap from a Glock 17 and it becomes a good home defense gun.
> ...


*Thank you Shipwreck. I didn't even think of the P99c.....whoops. Have you heard anything on them possibly bringing back the A/S trigger?*


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Too Many Choices!!!!*



spacedoggy said:


> I don't get your poll??


I'm not too sure either but if you are asking for the best carry weapon without price consideration, the list would be very long. There are a lot of fine guns manufactured now. I'm a great fan of the plastics for weight, dependabitity, & ergonomics. Probably the SW99OL compact or the Walther P99c would be logical choices even though I don't own either (yet).

I do own a Bersa T380 and agree with "airforceshooter's" opinion. I carry it often. My wife has a S & W 642 which is a great carry gun. All the S & W light weight, J frames would make a good carry companion.

The best answer is to buy the top seven and carry a different one every day!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Method said:


> *Thank you Shipwreck. I didn't even think of the P99c.....whoops. Have you heard anything on them possibly bringing back the A/S trigger?*


I hear it's coming. So far, apparently some distributors in the US has them. 1 guy on the Walther forum claimed that he just got a new model. I'm still waiting to see some myself....

I occassionally see compact A/S's for sale online, though.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

My wife carries a Sig 230 which is the earlier version of the 232 and she really likes it. It does have a bit more recoil than some .380's I've shot but it's not bad. I carry a Ruger SP101 in my front pocket. It's a little big but it fits my pockets fine. I really like that revolver. My top choice would be a sub-compact xd though. In my opinion you can't really beat that gun for CCW.


----------



## CliffBurton (Jun 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Method said:
> 
> 
> > [/b]
> ...


Im getting a 9mm P99 AS on the 13th(I'm also on the Walther forum, same name), and the P99 is NIB, though Im not sure of the production date.

I'll try and get pics up when I get it, and find the date code on it.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

CliffBurton said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Method said:
> ...


Cool.....lets see some pic's! 8)


----------



## CliffBurton (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, I got my P99 yesterday. It IS and 2006, date code of AG. So, I guess that means that some are already making there way around in the US. I'll see if it can get a camera later and take a couple pictures.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

You will find people that like each of the guns that you mentioned in your poll. I wouldn't recommend buying a gun on popularity. What the most people like might not be what is best for you and your wife. The best way that I have found to buy a new gun is to go to gun shows and find what you like and then go to a range or friend that has one and shoot it. Good luck in finding what you and your wife like.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm in the market for a pocket carry pistol. I've shot the Keltec 380, Kahr E9 and Bersa 380. Out of the three, the Keltec kicked the most probably due to its smaller size. The Bersa 380 was easier to handle. I'm guessing the Sig232 will be very close since those two are almost identical. I'll be shooting the Walther PPK and the Taurus Millenium next.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I'm in the market for a pocket carry pistol. I've shot the Keltec 380, Kahr E9 and Bersa 380. Out of the three, the Keltec kicked the most probably due to its smaller size. The Bersa 380 was easier to handle. I'm guessing the Sig232 will be very close since those two are almost identical. I'll be shooting the Walther PPK and the Taurus Millenium next.


The PPK should feel close to the bursa. It is basically the same design


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*PPK/S & Bersa T380*

I don't own any of the guns you mentioned except the Bersa Thunder 380 & the Walther PPK/S. Of these the Walther is prettier but the Bersa feels better in my hand. Both are dependable and shoot well but the Walther cost about $200.00 more. There's a big difference in price of the Kahr and the Keltec or Bersa. You can probably buy a Keltec and a Bresa for the cost of a Kahr.

I carry my Bersa as a SD weapon for now untill I get something I like better and I'm always looking! :smt119


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

Ruger SP101 .357

perfect carry gun, breathes fire and is guaranteed to grab the other guys attention. small, reliable, and inexpensive



Gary


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

The ony thought I can offer is to shoot what you like and like what you shoot...

W


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

IMHO a small double action only (no exposed hammer) revolver would be the perfect gun for an inexperienced male or female for self-defense (concealed carry or at home). Revolvers are simple, almost foolproof in operation and safe, lightweight (recoil wouldn't be a big factor because it won't be used for plinking only "carrying a lot and shooting a little", .38 cal. is plenty for an "oh s**t" gun that is used at a range of no more than 15 ft. (especially with the new specifically designed ammo for that caliber), you can practice with cheap low recoil ammo, and best of all, you can get a high quality snubby for less than $400. And they are soooo.. easy to carry. Just my $.02.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Stubs..*

Sutbby's do a good job up to about 25' if you practice a fair amount and that is about the normal range in most attacks. Just remember you have to stay tuned up with your gun because that is the one big advanage you will have over a perp. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Carry Pistol*

I really love the S&W 3913 for carry as well as informal shooting but it is not a hunting gun. I used to have the 669 but it was a bit fat with the stacked mag so I can live with 8 vs 12 rounds in 9mm +p+. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good god man, keep the votes coming - we can't have the revolver win out. Us young'ins that like them futuristic plastic guns(that's for Bob) have gotta come together!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I personally would go for either the Sig P232 or the Walther PPK, but revolvers are always a good choice, too. I know, I know a lot of people poo poo them because they only hold six shots. But go to the range and make it so you don't need 17 shots to hit the guy and you'll be fine.  There are some amazingly light weight S&W snubbies out there, and while they may hurt on the range, they are great for carrying. I think my next handgun is actually going to be one of those.

But if money isn't an issue right now, don't bother with the Bersa Thunder 380. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

There are so many choices out there that fill that niche. I think you'd best be trying to figure out which caliber you'd like most and what type of action(DA revolver, recoil-operated semi, blowback semi, etc.) you'd like most and go from there. They all have their advantages.


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

I own the Bersa 380 and the Glock 26. My Bersa hardly ever takes the trip to the range anymore. I just love to shoot my Glocks. Don't get me wrong, the 380 is a great gun for the money and I've never had a bit of trouble with it. My wife and I just love to shoot my Glocks. She loves to shoot my 19. and I love to shoot the 26.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You said she is not into this new thing. With that being said is the gun something she will use or just another for you? Find what she likes and "maybe" you can get her to come along easier than buying what you like and telling her "this is for you".


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> You said she is not into this new thing. With that being said is the gun something she will use or just another for you? Find what she likes and "maybe" you can get her to come along easier than buying what you like and telling her "this is for you".


Since the original post is almost two years old, the "new thing" might just be the old thing by now.....

PhilR.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

For a new shooter, may I suggest either a Ruger GP 100 in either 9mm or the new .327mag. True the 9mm does require moon clips, but they're no harder to master than a speedloader. And as for the .327mag, according to tests it's almost the power of a .357mag with the recoil less than a .38spl. Taurus also makes a compact 9mm revolver.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I would consider the LCR for your better half. It is a great gun, lightweight, easy to handle. You won't have the "racking the slide" issue to contend with. It is point & shoot - nothing to cause confusion. If she becomes more involved in handguns, you can expand into other guns. 

I know that there is another school of thought on this - practice, practice, practice, but I considered that my wife doesn't share my interest in handguns, so she doesn't shoot as often, and she isn't excited about practicing. She can "point & shoot" the revolver easily.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Of your survey choices I carried a Walther PPK/S for years.










It's heavier than the small mouse guns of today, but I carried it for years.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This thread is from 2006 and the OP hasn't been back since Jul of '09.


----------

